# thoughts



## justadude (Jun 27, 2012)

How often should you include negatives in your routine?


----------



## Alecs.F (Jun 28, 2012)

You should be doing about a 2 second negative with every repetition. As far as doing pure negatives, I would say never!


----------



## justadude (Jun 29, 2012)

Alecs.F said:


> As far as doing pure negatives, I would say never!



Why?


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 30, 2012)

justadude said:


> How often should you include negatives in your routine?



When you have hit a sticking point and cant progress any further,,I like using them then.


----------



## tonys12 (Jul 2, 2012)

ALIN said:


> When you have hit a sticking point and cant progress any further,,I like using them then.



Same here!


----------

